# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  συνδεση κινητου στον υπολογιστη

## fm344

καλημερα.γινεται και πως γινεται,να συνδεθει το κινητο με τον υπολογιστη,ωστε να εχω στην οθωνη του υπολογιστη την οθωνη του κινητου.δηλαδη,να γινει ακριβως οπως γινεται η συνδεση του υπολογιστη με την τηλεωραση.θελει καπιο προγραμα,καλωδιο,ρυθμισεις?

----------


## vasilllis

> καλημερα.γινεται και πως γινεται,να συνδεθει το κινητο με τον υπολογιστη,ωστε να εχω στην οθωνη του υπολογιστη την οθωνη του κινητου.δηλαδη,να γινει ακριβως οπως γινεται η συνδεση του υπολογιστη με την τηλεωραση.θελει καπιο προγραμα,καλωδιο,ρυθμισεις?



Λειπει και ο Κωστας που μυριζει τα νυχια του να μας πει τι κινητο εχεις.
Τι κινητο εχεις λοιπον? και γιατι χρηση το θες αυτο..

----------


## primeras

> Λειπει και ο Κωστας που μυριζει τα νυχια του να μας πει τι κινητο εχεις.



 :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## agis68

Βασικά χρειάζεται ή ειδικό καλώδιο που συνοδεύει το κινητό ή θύρα υπερύθρων (πιο παλιά μοντέλλα) η Βluetooth. Διαλέγεις και πέρνεις αναλόγως του τι έχεις.

----------


## rep

Στα ποιο πολλα κινητα για να διαχειριστεις το τηλεφωνο σου απο τον υπολογιστη χρειαζεται ενα καλωδιο usb και το καταλληλο προγραμμα.στα νοκια to pc suite στα παλια μοντελα το nokia suite σε ποιο καινουργια και το zune πολυ καινουργια.στα sony ericsson to pc suite στα παλια και στα καινουργια το pc companion,sta samsung pc studio sta παλια to kies στα ποιο καινουργια ,και υπαρχουν και αντιστοιχα προγραμματα σε ολα τα κινητα.το τι μπορεις να κανεις με καθε προγραμμα ειναι λιγο θεμα.διαχειρηση επαφων μηνηματων εικονων μουσικης backup restore μπορουμε να κανουμε κλησεις(οχι σε ολα) να στειλουμε sms na kanoyme update στο λογισμικο και στους χαρτες.

----------

fm344 (16-07-13)

----------


## fm344

> Στα ποιο πολλα κινητα για να διαχειριστεις το τηλεφωνο σου απο τον υπολογιστη χρειαζεται ενα καλωδιο usb και το καταλληλο προγραμμα.στα νοκια to pc suite στα παλια μοντελα το nokia suite σε ποιο καινουργια και το zune πολυ καινουργια.στα sony ericsson to pc suite στα παλια και στα καινουργια το pc companion,sta samsung pc studio sta παλια to kies στα ποιο καινουργια ,και υπαρχουν και αντιστοιχα προγραμματα σε ολα τα κινητα.το τι μπορεις να κανεις με καθε προγραμμα ειναι λιγο θεμα.διαχειρηση επαφων μηνηματων εικονων μουσικης backup restore μπορουμε να κανουμε κλησεις(οχι σε ολα) να στειλουμε sms na kanoyme update στο λογισμικο και στους χαρτες.



..................
nokia 302 το κινητο.
acer aspire 3003 wigi ο υπολογιστης.
θελω να σταματισω την συνδεση με την εταιρεια  που εχω ιντερνετ,και να συνδεθει το κινητο στον υπολογιστη και απο το κινητο να βλεπω στην οθωνη του υπολογιστη,τα δεδομενα.
τι καλωδιο και πιο προγραμα χρειαζομαι?

----------


## plouf

εγώ παντως δεν πιστευω οτι τα λές ξεκαθαρα, θελω να πω οτι η δομή των μυνημάτων σου ειναι λίγο μπερδεμένη με παρεξηγησεις.

στο πρωτο μύνημα γράφεις "να εχω στην οθωνη του υπολογιστη την οθωνη του κινητου"
ως εκ τουτου εγω αντιλαμβάνομαι οτι θέλεις να βλέπεις την εικόνα του κινητού σου, κατι σαν απομακρυσμένη δειαχειρηση στους υπολογιστες (αρα ακυρώνονται οι απαντησεςι των φίλων )

μετά λες "θελω να σταματισω την συνδεση με την εταιρεια  που εχω ιντερνετ,και να  συνδεθει το κινητο στον υπολογιστη και απο το κινητο να βλεπω στην οθωνη  του υπολογιστη,τα δεδομενα"

κάποια απο τα πράγματα που ΙΣΩΣ θελεις να κάνεις, παρακαλώ διευκρινησε/διατύπωσε σωστά

1) να βλέπεις την οθόνη του κινητού σου, σε στυλ απομακρυσμένης διαχείρισης
2) να δώσεις "ιντερνετ" απο την κινητή (GPRS/UMTS) στο laptop
3) να δώσεις "ιντερνετ" απο DSL του σπιτιού στο κινητό
4) να στέλνεις μυνήματα (SMS)/βλέπεις τις επαφές/ φωτογραφίες που ειναι αποθηκευμένεες στο κινητο ΑΠΟ τον υπολογιστή
5) να στελνεις μυνηματα παιρνεις τηλέφωνο ΑΠΟ τη συσκευή του κινητού αλλα μέσω ιντερνετ (voip τηλεφωνία)
6) πολλά αλλα...

----------


## fm344

> εγώ παντως δεν πιστευω οτι τα λές ξεκαθαρα, θελω να πω οτι η δομή των μυνημάτων σου ειναι λίγο μπερδεμένη με παρεξηγησεις.
> 
> στο πρωτο μύνημα γράφεις "να εχω στην οθωνη του υπολογιστη την οθωνη του κινητου"
> ως εκ τουτου εγω αντιλαμβάνομαι οτι θέλεις να βλέπεις την εικόνα του κινητού σου, κατι σαν απομακρυσμένη δειαχειρηση στους υπολογιστες (αρα ακυρώνονται οι απαντησεςι των φίλων )
> 
> μετά λες "θελω να σταματισω την συνδεση με την εταιρεια  που εχω ιντερνετ,και να  συνδεθει το κινητο στον υπολογιστη και απο το κινητο να βλεπω στην οθωνη  του υπολογιστη,τα δεδομενα"
> 
> κάποια απο τα πράγματα που ΙΣΩΣ θελεις να κάνεις, παρακαλώ διευκρινησε/διατύπωσε σωστά
> 
> ...



..........
θελω ,οταν συνδεομαι με το ιντερνετ απο το κινητο,να ειναι συνδεδεμενο με τον υπολογιστη,και στην οθωνη του,να ενφανιζη οτι ενφανιζη στην οθωνη του κινητου μου,που θα φαινονται πιο μεγαλα .ουτε τηλεφωνα,μηνυματα.

----------


## plouf

δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι το λόγο του να κοιτας την  οθονη του κινητου στον υπολογιστή αλλα μεγαλύτερη ! 

αν πχ θέλεις να δώσεις ιντερνετ στο λαπτοπ απο τη κινητη (πχ να κοψεις για οικονομικους λογοσυς το DSL) 
αυτό γίνεται εγκαθιστώντας το αντιστοιχο προγραμμα της εταιρίας nokia suite, και κάνοντας το κινητο "modem" (δεν βλέπεις την οθόνη του κινητού και δεν χρειάζεται κιόλας)

αν θέλεις πχ να παίζεις κάποιο παιχνίδι του κινητου στο ΠιΣι η καποια εφαρμογή του κινητου που εχει μικρα γραμματα, απο οσο ξέρω δεν γίνεται στο συγκεκριμένο 

αν θέλεις να δεις πως φαίνονται οι σελίδες (γιατι πχ φτιαχνεις μια σελίδα και θελεις να δεις πως τη βλέπουν τα κινητα) μπορεις να βάλεις καποιον emulator στο ΠιΣι πχ opera mobile emulator...


σε γενικές γραμμες το συγκεκριμένο κινητο ειναι "πολυ απλο" για τα ποιο πολλά.. δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα ΤΟΥΛAΧΙΣΤΟΝ να ειναι android/windows phone/iphone ?

----------

fm344 (16-07-13)

----------


## pet

Θα το συνδέσεις απο πίσω. Με το καλώδιο δεν γίνεται, η οθωνή, να δείξει πιο μεγάλα. 
Αλλά απο το κινητό, τον υπολογιστή πως ακριβώς είναι?

Το έχω κάνει θα δουλεψει. Όχι όμως με κινητό

----------


## rep

> Θα το συνδέσεις απο πίσω. Με το καλώδιο δεν γίνεται, η οθωνή, να δείξει πιο μεγάλα. 
> Αλλά απο το κινητό, τον υπολογιστή πως ακριβώς είναι?
> 
> Το έχω κάνει θα δουλεψει. Όχι όμως με κινητό




ακαταλαβιστικα.................

----------


## fm344

αν πχ θέλεις να δώσεις ιντερνετ στο λαπτοπ απο τη κινητη 
αυτό γίνεται εγκαθιστώντας το αντιστοιχο προγραμμα της εταιρίας nokia  suite, και κάνοντας το κινητο "modem" (δεν βλέπεις την οθόνη του κινητού  και δεν χρειάζεται κιόλας)
..........
αυτο ακουγεται πολυ καλο.πως πρεπει να γινει?δωσε πληρωφοριες

----------

